# Anyone scared to work?



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)

I dont know why but i have a fear of working.. what if my boss yells at me and i tear up? what if i mess up? what if i get confused about how to transfer my income to the bank or whatever

ive never worked because of this


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I've worked in the past, but can't see myself working now. I would have no motivation and couldn't handle making mistakes.


----------



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> I've worked in the past, but can't see myself working now. I would have no motivation and couldn't handle making mistakes.


yeah i know what you mean. i feel too incompetent to handle a job honestly.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I think it's mostly anticipatory anxiety. I've worked a lot in the past and would feel sick to the stomach before starting. Having to be around other people, co-workers, customers... it's really intimidating. I've noticed that once I start that it's not so bad. Sure I'm always the quiet person at work but I'm capable to performing the functions of the job. 

There are jobs out there that don't require too much interaction. Overnight stocking, landscaping, stuff like that. Could be a good starter job.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I'm too scarred by rejection*

to handle meticulous probing 'are you?', 'can you?', 'what can you add to our company?'

I feel employment too much a lifelong wrestling, kickboxing, beat-em-up match to have the nerves to get up & fight back. I have, for years. The dwindling spiral of effort doesn't pay off, whether being 10% or 90% through the journey.

I never dropped out of education or ever quit a job.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

I hate my job but I keep at it because of my parents. If it wasn't for them,I may quit and not work. I just can't deal with it. I know the benefit isn't much to live on,but it beats working for me...


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

I've been working for almost fourteen years with only a two month break in-between. I can truthfully say that barring the first year/eighteen months which were quite enjoyable to be away from school, I've been scared about it…every single morning which is a working day. I just want to turn over and go back to sleep. 

I hate dealing with people, I hate dealing with problems which don't relate to me, I hate making mistakes (usually down to stress), I hate the long hours, I hate the poor pay which never increases and I hate the usual snubbing from colleagues. 

I was made redundant almost five years ago from my first job, which was a borderline case of constructive dismissal. I've never recovered properly from it and ever since then, my fear of work has just elevated to levels which has seen me running off to the bathroom to vomit before having to head out the door. I can't turn to my parents for comfort because apparently 'everyone' goes through this. Oh really…?

As I keep on saying – roll on retirement. If I live long enough to make it, of course. I do genuinely feel that work is slowly killing me. I just can't cope with it but my cries are never heard. I'm forever reminded that if I don't work, we simply can't afford to live. 

Is it really any wonder why I'm already losing my slowly greying hair at the age of 30…?


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

It terrifies me. Every time I worked, it ended badly.


----------



## Kwlgurl (Jun 27, 2010)

I've never worked either. I need one but i just cant push myself or i'll have a panic attack


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

Imbored21 said:


> It terrifies me. Every time I worked, it ended badly.


Exactly.


----------



## Daniel Gray (Apr 16, 2015)

Work is a painful experience for the vast majority of people because it is all about getting. 

They go to that job and spend 40+ hours a week to GET something. That is a very small of thinking and its not going to do you or anyone else any good.

Every time you have a job, come from a place of, how much can I give and help these people and forget about the money.

If you truly commit to such a life every day and reaffirm it every day, not only will your work experiences be more pleasant, but you will rise through the ranks so much faster.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

How old are you?


----------



## Pizza (Oct 5, 2013)

I was scared, when I got my job. I'm currently a freshman in college, working fast food. So you can just imagine, the pressure I get!! I still get really bad anxiety, but over time it decreased. I'm considering getting a job that is at a pace I can handle.


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

I had a job worked 4 shifts on a Sunday I decided to quit last week - good decision because I know I was going to get sacked soon. 

I am scared to work to be honest I just want to run away from society where I don't have to contribute to this evil world.


----------



## azicoor (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm terrified to work, or the fact of being able to get to work. I'm totally scared of driving which limits where I can apply. Mostly just fast food/customer service types of jobs that I could walk to. Which having S/A I cant do unless I got a cook/night stocker kind of job. I could handle it, but I'm very very very scared of making a phone call.

Not being able to even call to follow up on a application keeps me unemployed & it sucks. I had a great job up until January, I quit because I couldnt find ways to get there. I was a granite installer in new homes being built. Perfect for S/A was usually just me and my partner in a house. Just unload and install my job and done, my partner did all driving and wasn't a talker either it was perfect for me. My boss was understanding of my fears, like I said it was perfect besides not being able to get there.

Fears of making mistakes and doing a interview, god how do I hate interviews I usually sit there and stare because I don't wanna say something stupid. I'm hoping I can fall into another good work environment. sucks not working, I still had S/A but it was way easier to deal with when I felt like a normal person working like everyone else.

It's okay to be scared of working, theres a job out there for me and yourself. First thing is to believe that, and try to not let your fears overwhelm you with doubt and over analyzing. I'm practicing it myself, and some days can almost call up on some of these apps. I'ma get there, I want to be productive at least in a working aspect. It does help so try to find something you think you could handle. Its worth it, working means less time you can beat yourself up in your head, least in my case. 

I wish ya the best of luck, and hope you can battle and win this fear of working.


----------



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)

azicoor said:


> I wish ya the best of luck, and hope you can battle and win this fear of working.


thank you


----------



## Shari (Sep 9, 2014)

I've had to work since I was 16. I can't imagine it any other way. I don't see how people can afford to not work. Where are you guys getting all that money? I must know.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Shari said:


> I've had to work since I was 16. I can't imagine it any other way. I don't see how people can afford to not work. Where are you guys getting all that money? I must know.


You actually got a job at _16?
_Please, tell me your secret...:|


----------



## blueman1027 (Aug 9, 2013)

I couldn't imagine _not_ working. Granted, I like my job. Not many people my age can say that. Not to mention, I really need the money. Even the relatively simple life I live is freaking expensive.

OP, I was terrified at first, but I'm sure you'll get the hang of it within a few months. If you mess up, congratulations! You just proved that you are a human being. Everyone messes up, even your boss. You may have to deal with your boss throwing a fit, but you can combat your mistakes by making yourself more of an asset to the company than a liability. Be reliable, punctual, and try your best. That's all you can do.

As for handling your paycheck, you just take your check to your bank, ask for a deposit slip, fill it out, sign the back of your check, and give it to the teller. They'll take care of the rest. If you don't even want to do that, ask your supervisor if you can get direct deposit. Where I work, you literally have to fill out one small form and the accounting department handles the rest.

Good luck, OP!


----------



## Mr snooze (Feb 11, 2014)

i feel the same , especially when my prefered job is working in the kitchen so much mental / physical stress.


----------



## Shinobi1001 (Aug 28, 2012)

I have a job lined up the day after I graduate college next month...it's an engineer technician job. The only problem is I don't have experience in the field so Im expected to know what I'm doing the entire time. :blank I'm terrified!


----------



## anthropy (Sep 5, 2014)

Im scared to do anything that doesnt consist of me sitting alone staring at a screen.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

Cam1 said:


> I think it's mostly anticipatory anxiety. I've worked a lot in the past and would feel sick to the stomach before starting. Having to be around other people, co-workers, customers... it's really intimidating. I've noticed that once I start that it's not so bad. Sure I'm always the quiet person at work but I'm capable to performing the functions of the job.
> 
> There are jobs out there that don't require too much interaction. Overnight stocking, landscaping, stuff like that. Could be a good starter job.


Good advice. Thank You for your insight.

I appreciate that.

I'm going to start looking for internships/jobs around my area for the summer, and I haven't ever worked before. I'm 20. So, It's been a while coming I'd say.

Again, Thanks!

- _Bryan_


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

All of the people who are adults and don't work are living off other people. They should focus on that, maybe then they'll think about working.

In this world there is more work than people available. Not all of them pay well, or are easy, but there is enough work for everyone. Even handicapped people, people with disadvantages, can find work.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I plan randomly all week*

surprised it's Thursday!

Was curious about Sunday or Monday all week

Got all the essentials in front of me

but on waking up, empty home, no person. Deluded. 
Days go by too quick. *Mon-Fri to be in an office provided absolute heavenly paradise!
*
Some structure by myself, roughly thinking of food

Toughest life changes for decades of start/stop, stop/start work periods were easy to channel my time.

Nowadays my loosest connection to friends on normal weekly existence knocks out my regime of each day = yesterday = tomorrow... forever.

Told they can't-do today.. let's meet on Sunday... leads to my how-to-plan this week/month... running out of food, not sleeping.. THEN I get change of plan from someone else... inversion

even trying to include others with me being the hub, as it used to be, years ago when I had a girlfriend. Such an easy life.

Unpleasant linear life for me can be boring but worth coping. Others get blips, so can't turn up which rocks others' promises I made

OK. We all have 7 different days in a week. Sunlight varies...

Please tell me if you get this difficulty. I find it paranormal

Have you been working or not in your life?


----------



## Hallowed Ground (Dec 1, 2013)

I have this fear most nights before work, then i get there and all is ok.
I undestand this fear also from a perspctive of not working, like a lot of things with SA, we just need to get out of our heads sometimes and do.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I can work but I don't like talking to bosses. They make me anxious.


----------



## angelrawr7 (Oct 30, 2014)

Yes, totally me! It really sucks, and I quit a part time job after 3 days! 3 days! Yeah..it was that crappy for me >.< But, the thing that scares me the most is not finding a job  As I am typing this right now, I'm still unemployed..and to me, that kills me more >__< so here I am trying to apply to more places.

I think volunteering helps you get used to working and being with people. I'm slowly trying that right now...


----------

